# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Strap Recommendation for A-style

## ccollins46

Hello friends, I'm wondering if you could point me to a good strap for an A-style.  I recently picked up a Waterloo and am unimpressed with Walker & Williams strap I bought from Amazon - too thick (though it does fit under the strings at head stock), has a buckle I have to be mindful of to keep from whacking the instrument, and I have to unbuckle it to put the mando in its case, and the strap doesn't really fit in the case with the instrument well.  

(https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

What I'm looking for would be one designed for headstock attachment and light or thin enough that I don't have to remove it to put the mando back in its case (I'm not a meticulous person).  I have a braided leather one for my F-5 which I liked a lot, but it is designed for that and not long enough to reach a head stock.

Any recommendations would be appreciated.  Peace,

Chris

----------


## DaveGinNJ

> Hello friends, I'm wondering if you could point me to a good strap for an A-style.  I recently picked up a Waterloo and am unimpressed with Walker & Williams strap I bought from Amazon - too thick (though it does fit under the strings at head stock), has a buckle I have to be mindful of to keep from whacking the instrument, and I have to unbuckle it to put the mando in its case, and the strap doesn't really fit in the case with the instrument well.  
> 
> (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...?ie=UTF8&psc=1)
> 
> What I'm looking for would be one designed for headstock attachment and light or thin enough that I don't have to remove it to put the mando back in its case (I'm not a meticulous person).  I have a braided leather one for my F-5 which I liked a lot, but it is designed for that and not long enough to reach a head stock.
> 
> Any recommendations would be appreciated.  Peace,
> 
> Chris


I like Legacystraps.  They come in 3/4 and 1 inch widths and there are a ton of patterns to pick from

----------


## John Soper

A long leather shoe string - either as a single strip or DIY braided.  Has worked on all my mandolins.

----------


## Ray(T)

I never did understand why they make straps with buckles; they’re designed to scratch any instrument they’re attached to. I suppose it depends on how much of a cheapskate you are. There’s a firm in the UK (Pinegrove Leather) which have made most of mine but they’re not particularly cheap. At the other end of the scale, yiu could look out for a slim leather belt at your local charity shop (thrift store!?). Unfortunately, thinner belts are usually made for women who tend to be smaller than men and consequently are often too short but you could extend it, as John suggests, with a leather bootlace.

I’d suggest srewing on a button at the heel but we’ve been there before and war is likely to break out again :Wink:

----------


## lflngpicker

Sounds like you would like a Lakota strap.  I have three and they come in varied  lengths and for A and F styles.  Very comfortable and attractive appearance.

----------

FredK

----------


## Aaron Bohnen

Cinghialetto is really nice. Very high quality, comfortable, customizable, with both round and flat braids available. Run by Massimo Gatti who's a tremendous player, a contributor here and bright light in the European bluegrass scene. Cinghialetto straps are advertised in the Cafe classifieds, used by Tim O'Brien, Joe K. Walsh and many others. 

Great straps from great people - it's hard to find anything wrong with that. NFI on my part. Here's a link:http://www.cinghialettostraps.com/

Enjoy!

----------


## ccollins46

Thank you ALL.  I'll check 'em out!

----------


## Rdeane

Three more to check out:
Bailey straps - Beautiful braided straps and comfortable, very well made
Sully's straps - made of harness leather and very well made
Long Hollow Leather straps - soft

----------


## billykatzz

A shameless plug for my company's mandolin straps: El Dorado.  We make them and I personally use them on my two Collings mandolin and on my recently acquired Collings Mandola.  

No buckles, friction length adjustment, "snake biting it's tail" front loop (which can either attach to the headstock of the A or under the fretboard if your A mando has a raised fretboard).  

Moderator: feel free to delete this post if I've crossed a line.  

Be well people.  Keep making music.

----------


## yankees1

Bill Bailey straps !! I have four mandolins and four Bailey straps !

----------


## Paul Brett

Just bought a Cinghialetto, very happy with it. I installed a strap pin under the neck as I rather this alignment than around the head. Last mando I put the strap button on the back at the heel but decided to go for the side of the neck or heel this time.

----------


## Jill McAuley

These are the straps I use - I have two of them and love 'em - really nicely made, no metal bits to worry about either. Thin but strong, doesn't take up much space if left on your mandolin when in the case.

http://www.mandolinstrapsofmontana.com/411053386

----------


## Dave Hanson

All my staps are made from re-cycled leather belts from charity shops or converted from leather dog leads, I have one that was some sort of tack made from English leather, a button hole at either end, fitted my Paul Shippey perfectly.


Dave H

----------


## mandroid

I was using the drawstring cord  out of a hoodie with a few knots on the ends, and a spring  cord-adjuster, 
but moved the cord  & such over to my Face mask  these days..

 :Whistling: 

A Neotech one is on my Mix A5, it has a  neck heel strap button, & a Jack/tail button..





...

----------


## Louise NM

I just received one from Legacy. As Dave G says in the first post, they have a ton of designs. Lightweight and adjustable, they are designed to go around the headstock. As they are fabric rather than leather, with no metal parts, they won't scratch anything.

Judging from how neatly and carefully mine was packed, the gentleman who makes them takes great pride in his work. Big thumbs up.

----------


## doc holiday

> These are the straps I use - I have two of them and love 'em - really nicely made, no metal bits to worry about either. Thin but strong, doesn't take up much space if left on your mandolin when in the case.
> 
> http://www.mandolinstrapsofmontana.com/411053386


Alan Gelman makes great straps.... & it's cool to buy a strap from someone who is a mandolin player!....& a good guy too.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## LadysSolo

> Alan Gelman makes great straps.... & it's cool to buy a strap from someone who is a mandolin player!....& a good guy too.


+1 on Alan Gelman's straps - I have two of them and love them!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## MediumMando5722

> A shameless plug for my company's mandolin straps: El Dorado.


Those look really nice.

----------


## Elliot Luber

Make your own. https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/threads/147432-How-to-make-your-own-A-style-strap-from-paracord

----------

John Soper

----------

